# Feeling sick after progesterone passaries



## slimshady (Aug 19, 2011)

I started my passaries yesterday everytime I insert them after about half an hour I feel sick is it normal?


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure how much use I can be as never had pessaries, however I sometimes use an otc progesterone cream that has the same effect for a couple of days. I suspect its just your body getting used to the increased levels and it should ease off in a day or so? 

I hope you feel better soon and good luck! 
Mel x


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Its all perfectly normal. In the early days when I had to insert the pessaries via 'the back', within 20minutes I had a, shall we say, violent stomach.

Post embryo transfer, I started to insert the pessaries vaginally - no more sprinting to the bathroom but I often felt quite sicky - its one of the cruel side effects of the progesterone, so expect breast tenderness too.

Good luck & take care,

xx


----------

